# A visit to Leiper's Fork, Tn.



## newbud (Jul 21, 2012)

In this sleepy little hamlet in central/west Tennessee lives one of us. I don't know if he wants his name used but we all know from the town who he is.
His greenhouse isn't large but it's packed with all the right equipment to give orchids what they need. And flourish they do. Here are some examples of what's growing there:
If you could help me identify I'd appreciate it. Also, I apologize in advance for the shaky camera work as I didn't think to bring my tripod.
Definitively a bulbo:






One of the many beautiful Phalaenopsis species he has:










Another Bulbo.







Need help with this one:






Pretty sure another Bulbo.






One of the many beautiful Paphs:






The next everyone knows; (hint) grown in Mexico:










Another beautiful Paph:






And another:






Please forgive me ?????:






Another Phal:










I'm really sorry about the Id's. We had little time as it was getting late in the evening and I had to get my wife home. We were up there for her treatments.






continued...


----------



## newbud (Jul 21, 2012)

*continued....*

I didn't know there was a limit to 15 pictures. Here's the last of it:

And finally another Phal:






We really enjoyed ourselves and Rick really inspires me to do good with orchids. With mentors like him, I shouldn't have to much trouble.
End of tour.
Jack


----------



## Rick (Jul 21, 2012)

Hi Jack
No I'm not top secret, I really enjoyed the brief visit.

From top to bottom:
Bulbo (Mastigion) fascinator
Phale deliciosa
Bulbo orthoglossum
Bulbo cornutum 'Robins Purple Craze' AM/AOS
Bulbo bandishii 'Wolfgangs Gift'
Phrag pearceii
Mexipedium xerophyticum (nice clear picture Jack)
Paph. tortipetalum (bullenianum)
Paph. barbatum
Phale equestris
Encyclia belizensis
Phale fasciata.


----------



## newbud (Jul 21, 2012)

Thanks for the visit and thanks for putting a name to the blooms. I know there were a lot I missed too. Great experience. Thanks again. 
Now if I can get Ed to....


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 21, 2012)

From what I can see of it, a beautiful greenhouse, also!


----------



## JeanLux (Jul 22, 2012)

Cool pics with a lot of baskets and Bulbos  !!!! Jean


----------



## Leo_5313 (Jul 22, 2012)

Love all the bulbos.


----------



## Rick (Jul 22, 2012)

SlipperFan said:


> From what I can see of it, a beautiful greenhouse, also!



Thanks Dot, but very small and cluttered compared to yours.

It's only 12X12. I set it up on 3 courses of block to get more vertical space (for the hanging stuff).

My next major GH improvement will be a real floor.......someday.


----------



## W. Beetus (Jul 22, 2012)

Great plants! Rick sure does know how to grow his plants well.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 22, 2012)

Rick said:


> Thanks Dot, but very small and cluttered compared to yours.
> 
> It's only 12X12. I set it up on 3 courses of block to get more vertical space (for the hanging stuff).
> 
> My next major GH improvement will be a real floor.......someday.



Don't say "cluttered," say "packed."

You might have a hard time putting a floor in now...


----------



## Rick (Jul 22, 2012)

SlipperFan said:


> Don't say "cluttered," say "packed."
> 
> You might have a hard time putting a floor in now...



Yah I like to do things the hard way.

Fortunately since the space is small I think I can suspend the center shelf from the roof cross beams temporarily. I also don't have much stuff under the side benches that can't stay out in the weather while I do the work.

I don't know if you remember, but when I built this GH I built it around the old one, and then extracted out the pieces of the old one while setting the plants up on the stands and such. Kind of like reverse building a ship in a bottle.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 22, 2012)

I hope you will post pictures of this process, also!


----------



## Rick (Jul 22, 2012)

SlipperFan said:


> I hope you will post pictures of this process, also!



Only if its not embarrassing


----------



## NYEric (Jul 22, 2012)

Thanks for sharing your visit!


----------

